# constipation



## sofka (Nov 6, 2009)

hello there, I'm a first timer here, 3 days into 2WW from IVF   and already worrying about every twinge and how it may affect my little embryos.

wondering if anyone can reassure me.  I've had constipation since day before egg collection and assumed it was the drugs as had similar side effect from my previous IUI attempt.  Things are marginally better but not great and rather uncomfortable, on and off aching on RHS.  Is constipation a side effect of the progresterone too?  

Hard to know if my ovary is still sore after EC, as it was hard to reach and there was more prodding about than usual or if just digestive. 

thanks xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there & welcome 

Congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 

Unfortunately constipation can be one of the many side effects of the progesterone support.  Try to ensure you drinking plenty of fluids, especially water as this will help flush the drugs around your system but may also help with the constipation.  Have plenty of fibre in your diet and bananas, prunes, apple juice, green vegetables can all help...and increasing vitamin C so orange juice is good.

Another natural remedy is honey mixed in a glass of milk...if you drink that a couple of times a day then that should ease the constipation.

If all else fails then have a word with a pharmacist, mention that you may be pg and they'll be able to recommend something like a natural senna.

If you get bloatedness then peppermint tea is good.

Hope it eases soon 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sofka (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you v much.  I'd read on another website to expect the opposite. so if totally normal then I'll stop worrying.    many thanks x x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I was really constipated to start with, I drank loads of water and made sure I had a huge bowl of sultana bran every morning, it soon shifted it. For want of a better description! LOL 

Good luck with your 2WW.

Wendy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sofka said:


> thank you v much. I'd read on another website to expect the opposite. so if totally normal then I'll stop worrying.  many thanks x x


*sofka*....the progesterone support can also cause the opposite !! Here's some of the side effects caused by progesterone support...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

The progesterone support really does have some rather unpleasant side effects......but worth putting up with if it means a BFP 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Sofka,

I always suffer from constipation on progesterone. The way I deal with it is to have 2 square of 70% dark chocolate 1st thing in the morning when I get up, every couple of days, and that helps things move along for me.

I drink plenty of water and make smoothies with lots of fruit aswell.

Cozy


----------



## KatieQ (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi There,
I suffered from really bad constipation last time i had IVF. So this time I asked the hospital if there was anything I could safely take (as I have a really healthy diet with loads of fruit & veg & still got bunged up), they recommended Lactulose which you can buy over the counter at the chemist, which has really helped.
Good luck
Katie x


----------



## sofka (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your help.  Particularly liking the chocolate option.   All really helpful suggestions, will certainly try them out to try and avoid popping!
many thanks, 
Sofka x x


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Magnesium works well for me. I take 2 capsules of Magnesium Citrate.

Good luck! xx


----------

